# People are jerks



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

So today in class I went to take a drink at the water fountain, when a kid runs up behind me. He then takes his hand and slams my face into the water spout. I didn't think much of it until i walked back into class and sat down at my computer. When i looked up everyone was staring at me. My teacher than comes over and asks me what happened to my mouth. I ran into the bathroom and looked into the mirror. My mouth was covered in blood. It turns out that when my face hit the spout, it created a deep gash in my chin and dug my teeth into my lip. One tooth broke off in my lip. I had to get four stitches in my chin and ten inside my mouth. Plus now i have to get my tooth fixed. People are jerks.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my stars, I'm so sorry that happened to you! People can indeed be jerks, but the true test of character comes from how you react to it. I hope it doesn't hurt too badly!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

It's pretty numb right now. It stings like crazy whenever i eat anything even slightly seasoned and i'm not supposed to eat anything solid for 4 days. What really sucks is that we don't know who did it. I was pretty pissed but i'm pretty much over it. It's just gonna be frustrating eating a hamburger through a straw.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

The best thing to do would be to go to every person in your school who could have even possibly done it, and kick them in the face.

Just kidding, don't do that. I know what you mean about people being jerks!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Ya like i said earlier, i'm pretty much over it. I don't hold grudges for very long. Besides, as Justin Timberlake said, "what goes around come back around"


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh that's nasty. Hope it heals up without too much pain.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of this  hope it heals quickly!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Somebody knows who did it. That sucks. I'm sorry that some boob hurt you.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your injury. Never worry about the idiots in the world. Eventually they take care of themselves.

P.S. I think you should really get looked at by another doctor. Apparently that hit to the head made start quoting Justin Timberlake:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: N.Fantom, I am so sorry that people can be so mean. I wish I could say that it's just kids that are mean, but those kids grow up into similarly nasty adults. I am sorry for your pain and the damage to your teeth. I would think the principal of your school would make it his/her priority to find out who did that to you, maybe your parents could go talk to him or to the authorities. That was a violent, hateful act and what if it had damaged your eye and you had lost your vision? You are absolutely right, what goes around, comes around and I am sure the thug that did that to you is already a miserable person because kind, happy people don't go around doing crap like that. I just hope your face heals with no visible scarring and your teeth can be fixed. The school should definitely take some responsibility for this since it happened at school. One happy thought, summer is coming and you'll be out soon!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, that really sucks! Your parent's should take action. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So sorry!! Unfortunately there are jerks everywhere. Hope your healing goes smoothly.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I found out who did it. It turned out to be one of my close friends. He wasn't trying to hurt me, he just wanted to get water in my face but he pushed to hard and all that happened. When he saw what had actually happened he panicked and ran. Today he came by and explained to me what happened and his family has agreed to pay for the treatments to my injuries.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That's a friend you want to keep, he stepped up and took the responsibility and didn't wait for someone else to point him out. Hope your injuries heal with no complications and you get back to haunting ASAP!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good on your friend. Accidents happen, it's how we take care of them that can make a difference.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fantom- FYI that when your teeth go into the inside of your lip, once it heals up, you are usually left with scar tissue in the lip, that can make your lip line uneven. If this happens, make sure you get plastic surgery right away to have it taken out. ((hugs))


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(moved..posted in wrong spot)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to hear it wasn't a bully, agree with Otaku.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Fantom, I am happy your friend came clean and admitted to the prank gone drastically wrong. I do hope you heal cleanly with no scarring or nerve damage. I guess jerks can just be misguided friends in disguise, huh?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, sorry you were hurt. I'm glad it was a prank gone wrong and not an act of violence (although that's small consolation considering the pain your dealing with.)


----------

